# Turbo heat shield



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

wouldnt it make more sense to leave the heat shield off so that the hot side gets more airflow directly to it? also the cooling fan is directly in front of it too so thats an extra plus. It doesnt seem like anything is close enough to the turbo to get burned or melted either.


----------



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

I believe the heat shield's main purpose is to keep everything around it from melting. Ofcourse it also helps to keep ambient temps down which in turn reduces intake charge temperatures.

Having a heat shield covering the exhaust, turbo, etc. does make it a harsher environment for those components, but the tradeoff is worth it for the benefits.







**Disclaimer: Everything I post is merely my opinion. Not fact.


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

2011ecosa said:


> wouldnt it make more sense to leave the heat shield off so that the hot side gets more airflow directly to it? also the cooling fan is directly in front of it too so thats an extra plus. It doesnt seem like anything is close enough to the turbo to get burned or melted either.


I would feel uncomfortable making that kind of change to the turbo while the factory warranty was still valid. I believe more re-search would be in order.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Silver RS said:


> I would feel uncomfortable making that kind of change to the turbo while the factory warranty was still valid. I believe more re-search would be in order.


a heat shield would do absolutely nothing to the warranty.

but taking it off is absolutely pointless as well.


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

Hahaa! (joking) let me be the first to say that the hot side of the turbo as well as the downpipe absolutely benefits from being insulated to RETAIN heat. I am by far not the smartest here, just one of the most passionate but - I understand a few things about 100k rpm snails throughout the years 

In order to maximize / retain exhaust velocity / energy, heat must not dissipate "sideways" through the walls of the exhaust, only towards the tailpipe. This is why stainless and wrapped exhausts spool a little better than cheap aluminized and why exhaust leaks create lag and pressure loss. As a very very knowledgeable tuner friend has said, it is the expansion of heat that drives the turbine, not just "flow of gases".

I you are skeptical, consider that turbo lag can actually be addressed through fuel tuning... as per Greg Banish.

(Yay, I feel smart neener neener  )


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

And removing the heat shields can cause the exhaust manifolds to crack, as per ASE  not to mention melt **** around it it was designed to protect lolz

good point about keeping the engine bay temps down too. that is definitely a real side benefit. as cold and as hot as possible is how you should keep the two sides of the charger


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Plus keeping fingers from getting scorched on the turbo and exhaust manifolds. That's always nice.


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

Boost said:


> Hahaa! (joking) let me be the first to say that the hot side of the turbo as well as the downpipe absolutely benefits from being insulated to RETAIN heat. I am by far not the smartest here, just one of the most passionate but - I understand a few things about 100k rpm snails throughout the years
> 
> In order to maximize / retain exhaust velocity / energy, heat must not dissipate "sideways" through the walls of the exhaust, only towards the tailpipe. This is why stainless and wrapped exhausts spool a little better than cheap aluminized and why exhaust leaks create lag and pressure loss. As a very very knowledgeable tuner friend has said, it is the expansion of heat that drives the turbine, not just "flow of gases".
> 
> ...


Thank you "Boost" for your input. Your explanation was great. Any changes you make to these carefully engineered systems can have unintended consequences.


----------



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

got_boost said:


> a heat shield would do absolutely nothing to the warranty.
> 
> but taking it off is absolutely pointless as well.


Hmm... I think taking that heat shield off would void the warranty.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

wbwing said:


> Hmm... I think taking that heat shield off would void the warranty.


nah.


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Silver RS. I am glad to chime in sometimes when I think I understand something although I learn a lot more from others here . Anyways I grew up watching top tuners wrap downpipes and use exotic (like aircraft) material for heat shields. And I remember reading in school that a non turbo engine wastes something like 70% in heat energy, if I remember correctly. Interesting stuff.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Boost said:


> Thanks Silver RS. I am glad to chime in sometimes when I think I understand something although I learn a lot more from others here . Anyways I grew up watching top tuners wrap downpipes and use exotic (like aircraft) material for heat shields. And I remember reading in school that a non turbo engine wastes something like 70% in heat energy, if I remember correctly. Interesting stuff.


Ths is true. Thats why any built motor will have header(s) wrapped along with downpipe. Keeping heat it is the whole purpose of the heatshield or wrap


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

...or keeping the excess heat a more powerful motor makes away from vulnerable parts.


----------



## scidork (Jun 1, 2011)

I presume Silver was saying that you want the turbo insulated or alternatively surrounded by hot air/metal to mitigate energy loss, thus maximizing what you'd get from expansion across the turbo (turbine anyone?) There after, lower temperature would mean lower density and ultimately greater back pressure (ala Bernolli's equation)



Boost said:


> And I remember reading in school that a non turbo engine wastes something like 70% in heat energy, if I remember correctly. Interesting stuff.


WARNING: ENGINEERING  (he he thermo's ours not those silly scientist's) 

LESS SCIENCE BUT STILL SOME THERMODYNAMICS BABEL

Sadly, that's just part of the whole ICE vs fuel cell debate. Inherently, combusting in a cycle cannot derive a good portion of the power contained as all heat energy generated cannot be effectively turned into useful work. 

LAYMAN'S ILLUSTRATION

For those less thermodynamically/physics(MechE)/Chemical Engineering inclined, think of how the power (curve or perceived) just drops off after a certain point. Fuel is being burned at a higher rate so the power (work per unit time) should increase but instead, with the pistons (or rotor) moving faster, the time available to actually extract that energy is decreased to a point that more and more of it is just being flushed out the pipe.


Sorry for all that, felt good to awaken that part of my degree


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

well thanks for all the imput guys, you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks scidork!


----------



## Uggggs (Sep 19, 2011)

That is why turbo's are so useful, makes good use of the wasted energy/heat to create more power!!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

got_boost said:


> a heat shield would do absolutely nothing to the warranty.
> 
> but taking it off is absolutely pointless as well.


...the heat shield is NECESSARY for ensuring the catalytic converter to "lights-off" as soon as possible, by "holding" heat IN the exhaust flow as long as possible before the catallytic converter. And, it will affect your emissions tests, especially if they make you "start" the engine.


----------

